# Up Sh_t Creek without a paddle



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Little did I realize that I was going to have problems after such a successful outing.
Sunset about to loom and the promise of Snapper to be caught along muddied Adelaide metro coast..... good ingredients for a promising session.
Recent experience along with the collective offerings from so many contributors would always help, but the rush to get down there quickly after work, would unravel all the best plans.
A bag-out on Ruggers by Solatree, 2 and a half days prior had really inspired me to strike while the iron was hot especially as the window of opportunity was narrowing rapidly.
Top-up tips from Andy and all in place....
Er, except for remembering to bring my paddle... number 1.
And packing my second rod.... number 2.
No biggies, I thought at the time, driving halfway down to the beach as I was doing my belated mental check list.
Hit the water smoothly. Caught a fat snook and gave it back as a first catch gesture.(thanks Fisher)
When the critical time (just on sunset) arrived, I was ready and on the spot.
RobC showed up right on cue.
The sounder started to show good signs and the pillies were lined up ready for their donation.
And within about 10 minutes of the magic moment, the bait was taken.
15 minutes later, a 59 cm Snapper was in the boat.
My outing was justified.
Another hour and a half and a few bites, but no more fish, meant it was time to head home.

As I went to turn the rudder left to go, it seemed to snap the line inside the hull between the lever and the rudder itself.
In the dark and with a running tide there could be dramas here, I thought.
This is when you need a mate with you.
Rob was luckily within cooey.
Peace of mind meant I could think clearly and thus resolved to dig around under the hull to see what was up.
I pulled the line through the rear hatch and along top of the deck.
The line had somehow become unhooked to the steering handle, so with said line in my left hand for going left, and my right doing the right turn steering with the lever, I was ok for the return.
Made it back no worries and discovered that Rob also had had Snapper success only a couple of minutes off shore.
The paddle was not needed as it turned out, but will always be resting in my kayak in the future so as not to be forgotten.
The lack of a second rod though, helped in a way that meant that I was able to focus more on one task... not a bad thing, especially in the dark.
And to that end, It was the first time I have actually been holding a rod as a Snapper was actually mouthing the bait and then taking it.
An important part of the experience.
During a daylight inspection the next day, it was as suspected. The looped end had been dislodged by my hull-contents, most probably my folding net.
Image.

This image is taken directly beneath the rudder handle.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

oops.


----------

